# 4x4 evil twin



## csdoplr (Aug 4, 2009)

does an1 know how to solve a evil twin 4x4 i know its a extended fused cube but idk how to do that either and the guides to solve a fused cube i dont understand


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 4, 2009)

Why are you so lazy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjObFGOz0cs
<----- 

(You posted in the wrong sub-forum)


----------



## csdoplr (Aug 4, 2009)

ive watched it. i dont get it


----------

